

How to licence for a MultiCore architecture? Pt II - TonyMaley
http://tony.cqd.be/how-to-licence-for-a-multicore-architecture-p
SpringSource TC server and VMWare Virtual Image Licencing policies.
======
TonyMaley
Would really welcome a good discussion on this topic. I feel there is much to
learn on how companies should licence software for a highly scalable elastic
multicore platform.

